# Rückenprotektor Level 1 oder 2



## Kilonewton (4. April 2019)

Hallo,

suche aktuell nach einer Weste falls ich eine kleine Runde ohne Rucksack fahren gehe. Aktuell stehe ich zwischen der Evoc Lite und der Ion Scrub. 

Beide sitzen sehr gut, die Ion hat noch Taschen auf dem Rücken was mir gut gefällt. Hauptunterschied sind aber die Protektoren, der Evoc ist ein zertifiziert nach Level 2, der Ion Level 1 (ist komplett SAS Tec Material).

Könnt ihr zu den Unterschieden der Protektoren bezüglich Schutzwirkung was sagen?

Danke


----------



## Florent29 (4. April 2019)

Noch besser: https://bike.ixs.com/en/shop/flow-upper-body-protective

Da hast du die Taschen, den vollen Level 1 Schutz UND der Reissverschluss ist an einer Stelle, an der man auch drankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (4. April 2019)

Wenn es auch ohne Taschen, dafür mit einem mehr an Schutz für die Schultern sein darf: Ich bin hiermit sehr zufrieden: https://www.raceface.com/products/details/flank-core-guard-19
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Flank-Core-D3O-Protektorenshirt-p38348/

Oder der Mercedes von Ortema: https://www.ortema-shop.com/de/motobike/motobike-ruecken/ortho-max-vest-1-detail


----------



## Kilonewton (4. April 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Noch besser: https://bike.ixs.com/en/shop/flow-upper-body-protective
> 
> Da hast du die Taschen, den vollen Level 1 Schutz UND der Reissverschluss ist an einer Stelle, an der man auch drankommt.


Also ich finde den Reissverschluss bei der Ion an der Seite garnicht schlecht und usserdem sind die Rückentaschen von innen gepolstert, ist das bei dem IXS auch so?


Ahija schrieb:


> Wenn es auch ohne Taschen, dafür mit einem mehr an Schutz für die Schultern sein darf: Ich bin hiermit sehr zufrieden: https://www.raceface.com/products/details/flank-core-guard-19
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/Flank-Core-D3O-Protektorenshirt-p38348/
> 
> Oder der Mercedes von Ortema: https://www.ortema-shop.com/de/motobike/motobike-ruecken/ortho-max-vest-1-detail



Orthema ist mir zu teuer und Schultern will ich nicht aber ansonsten sind die ja beide (also IXS und Raceface) vom Protektor ja so wie der Ion, also mit level 1 zertifizierung und viskoelastischem Protektor. Würde halt gerne wissen ob diese Art von Rückenprotektor ausreicht um ernsthafte Verletzungen zu verhindern.


----------



## Ahija (5. April 2019)

Beides dämpft Aufpraller ab, beides schützt nicht gegen Verrenkung / Verdrehung / Überstreckung. Ist nun die Frage, was du als ernsthaft kategorisierst. 

Ich habe mir beispielsweise letztes Jahr im Juni mit dem Raceface Hemd im Bikepark beim Einschlag in den Anlieger trotzdem das Schlüsselbein im 1/3 (also ganz außen, nicht zur Brust) gebrochen.
Bei >40km/h und nem geil geshapeten Anlieger (hart wie Beton) sind dem D30 Material die Grenzen aufgezeigt worden.
Ich bin allerdings davon überzeugt, dass mir dabei auch keine Hartschale geholfen hätte.


----------



## Kilonewton (5. April 2019)

Also meine Schulter- und Handgelenke kann ich meiner Meinung nach nicht sinnvoll schützen, das habe ich beides schon schmerzhaft feststellen müssen. Darum versuche ich das mit der Schulter auch erst garnicht. Ich will einen Rückenprotektor eigentlich nur um wirklich das schlimmste zu Vermeiden. Aber so wie sich das anhört können das beide Protektoren nicht? Bin seltenst im Bikepark, mal ne Woche Finale shuttlen wird wohl das Gröbste sein.


----------



## Ahija (5. April 2019)

Das Schlimmste in meinen Augen ist ein Bruch oder Überdehnen. Die Grenze zum Bruch wird durch das D30 Material sicher weiter nach oben geschoben, solltest du aber, warum auch immer, so nach hinten überdehnt werden, geht das Material einfach mit. Da hilft nur ein stabiler Schutz mit Blockade. Hat natürlich nix mehr mit leicht und Feierabendrunde zu tun.


----------



## Logic (5. April 2019)

Ich habe hier mal zwei Screenshots vom Rückenprotektor-Test aus der Freeride gepostet: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pro...uer-enduro-und-bikepark.880345/#post-15582384

Ich habe mir im Winter die POC SPINE VPD AIR VEST gekauft. Bin weitestgehend zufrieden, einzig der ruschtende Bauchgurt nervt, da mMn vorne eine Gummierung fehlt. (Oder ich bin einfach ein Lauch )


----------



## Kilonewton (5. April 2019)

Das klingt plausibel, würdest du sagen der Evoc Protektor hat irgendwelche Vorteile dem D3O Material gegenüber?


----------



## Florent29 (5. April 2019)

Kilonewton schrieb:


> Also ich finde den Reissverschluss bei der Ion an der Seite garnicht schlecht und usserdem sind die Rückentaschen von innen gepolstert, ist das bei dem IXS auch so?



Wie meinst du das, von innen gepolstert? Zum Rücken hin oder wie?



Kilonewton schrieb:


> Das klingt plausibel, würdest du sagen der Evoc Protektor hat irgendwelche Vorteile dem D3O Material gegenüber?



Nein, D3O und SAS Tec (und Xmatter) gelten allgemein als gleichwertig.


----------



## Kilonewton (5. April 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das, von innen gepolstert? Zum Rücken hin oder wie?
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, D3O und SAS Tec (und Xmatter) gelten allgemein als gleichwertig.


Ja zum Rücken hin fals man drauf fällt. Meinte eher den Ubterschied zwischen dem Evoc und dem SAS, der Evoc ist ja eine Sandwichstruktur. Bin mittlerweile am überlegen ob so ein mini 10L Evoc Rucksack mit Protektor nich doch besser ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habederee (13. April 2019)

Servus,
bin auch auf der Suche in schmeiße mal zwei in den Raum die mir gefallen hätten - Rücken aber nur Level 1 

https://www.bluegrasseagle.com/de/products/armours/armour-bs-d3o

https://www.bikeshop.es/chaqueta-de-proteccion-alpinestars-vector-tech-ss-negro-2-aa9/161153.html

PS: Ortema ORTHO-MAX Vest klingt auch gut - aktuell angeblich für 189 zu haben


----------



## LuckZero (14. April 2019)

Suche ebenfalls eine leichte Weste. Irgenwie geben die sich ja alle nicht viel. Mir ist halt wichtig das sie gut belüftet ist. Hat jemand ne Weste von Amplifi im Einsatz

https://www.amplifisports.com/de-us...oren-6983/prod/mk-ii-jacket-men-black-143117/

Das scheint ja auch das gleiche Material zu sein welches von Bliss Protection benutzt wird?


----------



## Florent29 (15. April 2019)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Das scheint ja auch das gleiche Material zu sein welches von Bliss Protection benutzt wird?



Ja, das ist beides Armourgel.


----------



## RFS_134 (21. April 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist beides Armourgel.


Hmm klingt interessant, hat jemand Erfahrungen damit im Vergleich zu Sas-Tech und co.?

"- Armourgel:
Das neue Armourgel® ist die Nummer 1 in Sachen flexiblem Schutz. Dank dehnratenempfindlichem Silikon und der revolutionären S-Cell-Technologie entsteht ein ultradünnes, flexibles Material, das direkt in Textilien eingearbeitet werden kann. Bei einem Aufprall arbeitet das Gel aktiv gegen die auftretende Energie, um die Schockkraft zu absorbieren und vom Körper abzuleiten, auch wenn du mehrmals hintereinander aufschlägst – das ist zuverlässiger Schutz der Spitzenklasse. Das Material leitet außerdem Feuchtigkeit ab, ist atmungsaktiv, temperaturbeständig und lässt sich leicht säubern."


----------



## Florent29 (23. April 2019)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> Hmm klingt interessant, hat jemand Erfahrungen damit im Vergleich zu Sas-Tech und co.?



In den Labortests kann Armourgel mit Sastec, X-Matter und D3O meistens nicht mithalten. 

zB in diesem Rucksacktest: https://www.bike-magazin.de/zubehoe...oren-rucksaecke-im-tuev-labortest/a26399.html

oder in diesem Protektorentest: https://ebike-mtb.com/testbericht-zwoelf-knieschoner-im-haertetest-2/

Da es aber auch dünner und flexibler ist, kann man das wiederrum schwer vergleichen.


----------



## RFS_134 (23. April 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> In den Labortests kann Armourgel mit Sastec, X-Matter und D3O meistens nicht mithalten.
> 
> zB in diesem Rucksacktest: https://www.bike-magazin.de/zubehoe...oren-rucksaecke-im-tuev-labortest/a26399.html
> 
> ...


Danke, die meinen dass das Material gute Schlagdämpfung ermöglicht, aber es wird meistens sehr dünn verbaut. Wenn die das so dick wie bei nem SAS-Tech Knieschoner bauen würden, wäre das Zeug bei Kälte theoretisch viel besser, weil es wohl nicht hart wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (23. April 2019)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> Wenn die das so dick wie bei nem SAS-Tech Knieschoner bauen würden, wäre das Zeug bei Kälte theoretisch viel besser, weil es wohl nicht hart wird.



Aber es ist als Gel auch rein denklogisch schwerer als Schaum. Vermutlich wird es deshalb nur in dünneren Lagen verbaut.


----------



## RFS_134 (23. April 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Aber es ist als Gel auch rein denklogisch schwerer als Schaum. Vermutlich wird es deshalb nur in dünneren Lagen verbaut.


Das wird wohl der Grund sein..


----------

